
APL Quotations and Anecdotes - srpeck
http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/APLQA.htm
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Hah. I knew there was going to be something like the paper below and this
article reminded me to have a rummage around the web for it:

[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/dc2a/541491efc369a151a62c46...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/dc2a/541491efc369a151a62c4628c8dc34de7741.pdf)

 _Advanced applications of APL: logic programming, neural networks and
hypertext._ M. Alfonseca, IBM Systems Journal, Vol 30, No. 4, 1991.

 _This paper reviews the work of the author on the application of the APL and
APL2 languages to logic programming, emulation of neural networks and the
programming of hypertext applications_

~~~
3rdAccount
I think I'm missing something. Any reason why you were looking for that?

------
hoosieree
For some reason this one really makes me smile:

 _Roger Moore was returning from the US to Canada. The customs officer at the
border questioned him about some boxes of punch cards in his possession. Roger
avoided further complications by explaining to the officer that the punch
cards were used rather than new.

— Ian Sharp_

------
vok
"If Shakespeare were alive today, he’d be a programmer, and he’d be writing
one-liners in APL." — Alan Perlis

------
patrickg_zill
The two hardest problems in programming are naming things, garbage collection,
and off-by-one errors.

— Raul Miller, J Forum message, 2013-01-21

